# Storytime! Story Thread



## Alybun

A little budgie opens his eyes for the first time and barely sees his mom through the dark. "Peep peep!" he cries out and his mom cradles him against her chest.

"Rest now little one, there's a storm outside of the box."
"Why can't I stay up?" he counters.
"Because I love you and you need your rest." She adds as he falls swiftly asleep.

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

It is the first day of leaving the nest and he leaves last. His siblings take their first quick flights and leave. _Are they going to just leave mommy like that?_ he thought. Fluttering clumsily toward the nest he peers in. His mom is still in there sobbing over letting her babies go.

"Mom?" he asks worried. 
"OH you should have left by now! why did you stay? Hurry now! Leave!"
his mom says through tears.
"NO!" he disobeys.
"I'm not leaving!" he demands.
"Not without you!" lastly added.
His mom rushes toward him with the best smile a creature with a beak could muster. She tells him she loves him only now he finally realizes more than ever that he loves her too. They fly off in the unique patterns the budgie flies in. Not as an individual, but as a whole.

This is my first story and PLEASE tell me what you did or did not like :decision:about it and if I should continue!!!:question::question:


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, how very sweet  

I loved it, very nice :clap:


----------



## Alybun

*Oh thank you!!!*

Thank you!!! I have something to show my appreciation!:budgie:



and..



* I hope you like it.. looks better in-person.*


----------



## StarlingWings

Alybun said:


> Thank you!!! I have something to show my appreciation!:budgie:
> 
> * I hope you like it.. looks better in-person.*


Noelle,

It's Princess Mallorn! I love it and it means so much to me that you would take the time to draw a picture  Thank you! Karma for your efforts and I'd love to read your stories anytime :hug:


----------



## SeaToSky2432

*very nice short story*

Reminds me of the Jungle Book.

Keep up the good work.

Fondly,

James


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime! On-going Story Thread*



"Chirp." A baby budgie calls. No one appears to be around. He is over a few weeks old, but does not have proper wing feathers to fly, nor the skill. Night time approaches and still no signs of any budgie. He has no choice, but to leave.

He peers out of the opening and notes how he is not too high up in the tree [to decline safely. One. Two. Three. Jump! _Thud_ He takes a quick survey around him, no danger, and no food.

He scramble around trying to move across the vast desert. He notices something off in the distance. A... _grape vine?_ Without question he scurries toward the dry vine. He looks up, and is completely shocked to note a peregrine falcon above!

_Please don't eat me. _ He thinks. Slowly he wearily inched toward the vine.

"Cree!" the large bird calls. Terrified, he looks overhead to see that the falcon now has a friend joining it in a hunt for food. He looks over to the vine a sees he's almost there! Trying not to be noticed by the large birds, he crawls to the vine and nibbles on a slightly dry grape and nuzzles against a branch.

"Cree! Cree! Car-reet!" He takes a rain check on the falcons to see... They were leaving! after a long day, he curls up in the vine, his vine.

:feedback: -Please!!


----------



## Therm

This is rather sweet.

Only one thing I'd like to point out is that in the first conversation it goes: 
*"Rest now little one, there's a storm outside of the box."
"Why not?" he counters.
"Because I love you and you need your rest." She adds as he falls swiftly asleep.*

So, the mother bird tells the baby to rest and he answers her saying 'why not'. 
In a conversation, that doesn't really make sense, if you know what I mean.  
But that's the only thing I have as a 'negative' feedback. It's otherwise very sweet.


----------



## Therm

I got a sense of jeopardy in this one, which is impressive with a short story. 

Perhaps though it may be best to keep posting your short stories in one post. You can detail the type of story at the top of each new message. 
it'll be better to have all the stories in one place. 

I have to ask though, is this the same budgie as in your other story?


----------



## Alybun

Glad you asked! Yes, he is. His official name is InkQuill. I am planning on using him for a long while and _maybe_ add a love interest. I use this Oc (original character) to portray morals I've learned over the years. Some, like this, is hard find the moral. Last, was obviously motherly love. This is good things happen to the best of birds. I guess I try to keep in one thread. I will use this one!:budgie:

Thank you for the support! I'm trying to do one story per day, but I'm still in school. During the weekends they'll probably be longer.

About InkQuill, His family is alive (as shown in the pilot), but he finds them much later on.

P.S., I also am working with InkQuill in "flipbooks". You can watch them under budgie videos. I'll leave a link to the test, when it's ready. My camera is not the best am I again, am still balancing school. I WILL TRY MY BEST.


----------



## Jonah

Wow....good story and what nice artwork too. Very Nice Noelle....


----------



## Therm

That's a sweet idea. 
I think it'd be nice to work on a little series of book with budgies and morals and have some cute little drawings with it. 
I would say that the moral in this story is to be brave and keep going, even when you're afraid. 

Also, I knew what you meant by OC. One of the reason's this took my interest is because I have been involved in fan fiction for a long time and I always like to give feedback and constructive criticism to others.  I know it can be tough when you start out writing.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hope little Inkquill has a safe rest! 

Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Alybun

:star::woot::best_wishes:Thank you! I feel so loved!:crying2: OHH THANK YOUU!!! BOTH OF YOU!!!:bowdown::hug:

Alright! here's the link: http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-videos/325241-test-inkquill-story-cover.html


----------



## FaeryBee

*Noelle,

I've made your thread into an on-going story thread and merged it with your previous story thread. 

Any new stories you wish to share with the forum should be posted in this thread.*


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime! Again!*



"Eek! eek!" A now well known budgie calls. InkQuill remembers his first few clumsy flights and his mom... He is now nourished by grapes and finally can properly fly! One thing still bothered him, where did every-budgie go? No-one is here anymore. loneliness filled his forsaken heart.

He flutters toward the old nest to only find it was not used what looked like ages. The last budgie he seen was his mom who flew away before some sort of event he didn't recall. InkQuill gave up testing his wings and flying to stay and comfort his dear mother, but she is now _gone_.

Tears formed at the brim of his eyes as he took off, into the bright blue sky. Budgies usually cluttered the sky in extravagant formations. Now, nothing but the occasional wisp of a cloud. He had food, grape juice, and a place to call home. What more could he want? He could have any tree-apartment he want. Even a penthouse. Now that he has everything, he feels like he has nothing.

He realizes something that he would trade all the millet in the world for. "I want a friend!" he sobs. In denial and vain, he checks every last tree hollow and ounce of sky with in a 10 yard radius. Nothing. He truly was _alone_. He sits at the top of a dead tree and allows his emotions to poor out of him like Niagara Falls.

Thoughts of his mom and siblings pounded in his little budgie heart as he screamed out in rage. He could've talked them into staying in the nest while whatever had happened occurred. He, InkQuill, could have stopped this all from happening. He bolts to his vine, eats till he cannot even think of food without getting nauseous and dashed into the shy and flapped his wings vigorously. He will find something.

Hours passed, maybe even a day. He wasn't keeping track. He spots a nest of some sort, and tilts his body so he would head near it, hoping the mother could give him direction. No mother. Just two chicks almost fledges in the pile of sticks. "Hey.. do you know of any thing about a budgie flock that happened I'd say a month ago?" InkQuill asks nervously, a parent of these birds would be furious seeing a potential threat.

"Hmm. Budgie...Oh! we saw a HUGE clump of birdies flying around that look like you!" one chick said in a nasally voice.

"Daddy is coming with food soon, he'll tell you what happened." the other chick said.

"Umm.. Maybe I'll stay. What type of bird are you?" InkQuill asked, chocking on his words.

"Uhh.. Perry.. Perrygrin falcon!" the one with the nasally voice said.
Oh boy. These are probably the chicks of the pairs of peregrine falcons he saw when he first found the vine.

"You know, look at the time! I got to go now! Bye!" InkQuill chipped in quickly.

"No you're not." a low voice boomed.

"Daddy!" the chicks say in unison. InkQuill's heart dropped.

"He's lost. What happened to the budgie flock one month ago?" the calm normal chick asks.

"They migrated. You have a long way to go, buddy." the father bird said coolly. "You can stay with us for the time being."

InkQuill had no words. Did.. did something that could eat him just _invite _him to stay after invading his nest? On the bright side, his family is alive! The large bird lifted a vine of grapes and fed them to his offspring. He offered InkQuill one, but is to confused to eat.

Ok, a _vegetarian _bird that can eat him invited InkQuill in.

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

After a few days InkQuill got accustom of living in the nest. He helped gather food from his vine to help feed everyone. As it turns out, InkQuill's vine was one of their food sources and they were trying to scare InkQuill away. Good to know. The only thing left was to find the flock, but he couldn't leave. These birds are family now. They nurtured him just like mom. So he decided ,with consulting the parents, to stay until the Budgies come back to breed again. 

:feedback:


----------



## StarlingWings

Didn't see that plot twist coming--I'm glad the peregrine falcons are nice (for now! )

Nice job :clap:


----------



## RavensGryf

I'm so glad I saw this thread . Noelle, I love this! Looking forward to reading more. Good job .


----------



## Alybun

Oh Julie! I'm looking forward to your comments!! Same with you, Princess Mallorn and Therm!!


----------



## Alybun

*Story time!!*

Under the mother's warm brood patch, InkQuill rests with the two peregrine falcons. The babies have grown up, but they stay by. The mom still sits on InkQuill because she doesn't like an empty nest. Today's a big day, the budgies are coming back! Daylight tickles the land along with the mass of small birds returning to their breeding site since the seed has regenerated.

InkQuill stirs in his place and this awakens the mother falcon. 
"It's time for you to go now." she says disappointed.
" I'll be sure to visit." InkQuill replies.

The miniature bird jumped up and quickly became aloft. he beat his wings with steady rhythm. There's no stopping him now. He asked every bird he could see if they saw his family. No dice. He became worried and started to feel nauseous. Surely they would use the same breeding nest, right?

He flew to where his life started. Dad! he's here! And he's.. crying.

"Dad, what's wrong?" he asked softly.
"Your mother... Peregrine falcons... They took her!" he managed to say through his tears. What? The falcons are loving, kind, gentle beings... Right? These falcons can't be the one who stole mom...
"Dad, where did this happen?" InkQuill asked sternly, but with concern.
"By a.." he had a hard time controlling his grief.".. A nest.. the nearest land mark was a mangled grape vine.. not too far from here."

InkQuill's world came crashing down. InkQuill trusted them. _He. Trusted. Them._ With out another word the distraught bird took off. Anger, betrayal, and most of all, sorrow. Adrenalin seized control of his veins as he soon landed with a thud in the center of the nest. He saw the dad falcon.

"Ahh. Your back already!" he said, for once with emotion.
"Where did you take her?" InkQuill boomed as tears rush down his face.
"Who?" the larger more menacing bird asked.
"My mom!" InkQuill shrieked, voice cracking.

The villainous bird stepped aside, reveling InkQuill's mom, tied up.
"You didn't pay us back for all that we done for you." His hypnotic voiced echoed in InkQuill's mind.
"NOW!" the falcon demanded as a net of dry twigs tied together with the stems of newly formed leaves fell upon the poor bird. He soon fell unconscious, due to the fatigue of this whole mess of things. He fell into a horrifying nightmare.

He soon awoke abruptly and saw he and his mom were in a tree hollow, no way out. The entrance was clogged with who knows what. Depression plagued his soul as he struggled against the bonds holding him prisoner. Nothing will be able to save them. Not even his whole family. These are the fastest animal on the planet (A/N Look it up.) and they're massive compared to a miniscule budgie... They also have way more experience than him. His mom realized he was awake and said

"My son.. even if I'm in peril, you still stay by my side." she said with affention and sadness. InkQuill realized something, even if he lost this battle, he would die with no regrets. He scooted towards his mom and pressed up against her. He would not lose because he had his mother to fight for. He didn't owe these birds, he owes his mother. Nothing is stopping him now, not even a glorified feather dusters that keeps them captive!

He chews at the stems tying the sticks together and breaks free! He felt like a million dollars right now. He rushes to his mother's aid and as soon as she's free, one thing gnaws at his mind: VENGANCE. No one hurts his mommy. NO ONE.

:feedback: Please!


----------



## RavensGryf

Noelle, I LOVED it again ! As you mentioned earlier, I like how there are morals that we can identify in there. That's clever, and I love the anthropomorphism with the birds!

Okay, for some feedback ... The bolded out words below "she" and "her", I thought that was dad talking? Did you mean to say "he" and "his"? 

"Dad, what's wrong?" he asked softly.
"Your mother... Peregrine falcons... They took her!" *she* managed to say through *her* tears. What? The falcons are loving, kind, gentle beings... Right? These falcons can't be the one who stole mom...
"Dad, where did this happen?" he asked sternly, but with concern.
"By a.." he had a hard time controlling *her* grief.".. A nest.. the nearest land mark was a mangled grape vine.. not too far from here." 

Also here... When you say "he", do you mean InkQuill himself, or dad?

InkQuill's world came crashing down. *He* trusted them.

A couple spelling errors, but I know what you meant. No biggie unless you got published, then of course you'd have an editor and proofreader . Overall, I think you have some really good work. Keep it up!


----------



## Alybun

That's because it was originally his dad captive, but I didn't display a relationship between InkQuill and the dad so it it would be way more effective if the mother was taken. Thanks for the feedback! going to edit that right now!


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime~*

InkQuill started to dig their way out, but they were too weak. _Come on,_ InkQuill thought. Soon the barrier was starting to collapse, by an outside force. The calm chick, now grown up, appeared at the other side. InkQuill let out a battle cry and threw himself at the falcon.

"What are you doing?" he asked.
"Revenge!" InkQuill responded. He wasn't hurting the larger bird. The falcon pushed InkQuill away with one wing.
"What do you want! Hurt us?" InkQuill said sternly. The other bird looked hurt.
"Not all of us are monsters.." He added. Wait.. this one has emotion?
InkQuill looked confused, but then his expression hardened.
"Why should I trust _you_?" he asked. The falcon again looked hurt. _Good. You better feel guilty._ InkQuill thought. 
"Ever since my sister, Aires, passed away due to an asthma attack, the family has fallen apart." the peregrine falcon said.
_The chick with the nasally voice._ InkQuill's thoughts began. _She didn't make it..._ As it turns out, the dad falcon took his anger out on others. Now it's time to stop him.

"Let's go fix this" InkQuill said. The remaining bird appeared fearful.
"No! Y-You c-can't st-stop him!" The larger bird spat out.
"Traitor!" A menacing voice appeared behind the "good" falcon.
"D-Dad!" the bird squeaked to the aloft figure behind him.
"I know you're hurt, when I thought I lost InkQuill, I lost it." InkQuill's mom said sorrowfully in the capture site.
"You know nothing about me!" The angered bird cried out. Tears started to brim in the corners of his eyes.
"You know not what this had done to me!" he hysterically said. The supposedly non-monstrous bird quickly snatched InkQuill and his mom with his talons and took off and hid within the budgie flock.

"Now what?" InkQuill quarried.
"Hide." the not yet trusted bird responded.
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

Days passed since they last seen the distraught bird. They also found that their saving grace's name is Valis. She is also a girl. Every time either InkQuill or his mom asks about going back, Valis says no. They left the flock and are on the run, eating whatever they can find, even meat. No amount of motivation would ever allow Valis to go back. This is their lives now.:budgie:

:feedback:


----------



## Alybun

I felt like drawing a picture so I made one for Therm because you give lovely feedback! (Same with you princess Mallorn, Julie and Jonah!)


----------



## nuxi

That's a nice story and beautiful artwork!


----------



## audit

Very good idea  this all reminds me of the Dr. Seuss book "Are you my mother?"


----------



## StarlingWings

I loved hearing what happened--it's very sweet that Valis decided to help them


----------



## Therm

Aww, nice updates. I'm still enjoying the story. 

And the artwork is precious! Thank you! *hugs*


----------



## RavensGryf

Looking forward to hearing what happens next!


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime!! (I just finished my chores and dentist at 6:02..)*

It has been approximately one week since InkQuill and his mother, Nightingale, have been in hiding with Valis. They are currently about twenty miles east of the budgie flock, towards the main land of Australia. They kept on the down low, a close call occurred when they were flying and heard not far behind the father's frustrated call of his incompetence to catch two snacks and a traitor.

"What now.." InkQuill muttered for the millionth time.
"My dad's after us, he will not give up. The distraught sickening look on his face when he saw my sister.... was horrible... I WILL ALWAYS MISS YOU ARIES!" Valis started to cry profusely. InkQuill realized something, despite Valis belonging to an awful family, again, not all of them are a monster. Valis has _feelings_. And how much InkQuill hated the fact, her dad does too.

"I have an idea." InkQuill interrupted Valis's crying.
"We need to talk to your dad." He said calmly.
The already hysterical Valis screamed "ARE YOU INSANE!? HE'LL HAVE US ALL FOR DINER! WE WERE RUNNING AWAY IF YOU CAN'T REMEMBER!" 
"Yes, but still has feelings!" InkQuill said heroically. "We. Have. to. go." 
InkQuill took off with Nightingale and Valis worriedly flying after him. He finally made a pit stop at the grape vine to eat, the others had long caught up with him. Valis was leaning back and forth due to anxiety. InkQuill was in awe Valis had so much emotion in her, once you get past her cool demeanor. 
"Why are you trying to go to my father's aid?" Valis said quickly with nervousness clearly present.
"I'm not giving up on him just like I did with my mom long ago." He responded and gave his mother a warm look returned with a loving smile.
"My son, you never fail to impress me. I love for it." Nightingale responded and rapped her wings around InkQuill.
"I love you too!" InkQuill said. Valis his her pain, her sister's gone, can't see mom and dad went completely insane. She had no one to love except InkQuill and Nightingale. Her emotional camouflage worked quite well due to she does it so often. Suddenly, a rush of undying love washed over her for her new friends.

Night slowly engulfed the sky as the trio decided to spend the night in the vine, it's easier to see in the day plus, they need to sleep. Valis looked into the stars and saw a new brightly shining star, it seemingly out of nowhere, reminded her of her dear sister, now resting with her grandparents. She was sad, yet happy and closed her eyes to sleep as a single tear fell from her eye.

Day came in what felt like a rush. Everyone, even the brave InkQuill, was internally freaking out. Valis reminded them about ten times on the escape plan and where to next when all else fails. The day has finally come on this long and confusing quest. The left for the barren nest.

The mom and dad were there discussing something intently. Soon the mom noticed the gang on the horizon. She soon notified the dad of the uninvited guests. The dad flew up to them and said 
"Well well, what do we have here?" 
"Don't do it, this isn't what Aries would have wanted." InkQuill said bravely with pity for the poor soul in front of him. 
"Please spare me of your overblown ego! You don't know her as well as us!" He gestured toward his wife. "What's next the fate of the world depends on this?" He mocked.
"No." InkQuill added. "But the fate of your family does." The dad bird, far in his delusion of thinking InkQuill was to blame and doing all of this negativity would somehow save the remaining family, look at InkQuill surprised. InkQuill stretched one wing and forced hi other into overdrive to keep him aloft. The dad stared at the wing and his face went sour.

"Ok then.." InkQuill said, turning around. 
"By mommy, daddy. Forever." Valis said starting to engage in her new pastime: crying. 
They all started to head where Valis said to hide.
"You tried. I am proud of you for that." Nightingale said to her son. 
"Wait..." The dad said and they all turned back around.
"I'm sorry.." he said and flew up to meet them.
"To all of you." And he hugged his daughter. He redirected the group to the nest. The mom looked over to them and Valis flew up and hugged her mom. 
"Glad you all worked things out!" She added. 
They shared a group 
hug and even though they didn't trust the dad falcon, Keith, they still gave him a chance. InkQuill and his mom flew back to the flock. They met up with InkQuill's dad, Otis. 
"I thought you were gone!" he said hysterically to his wife and son. A few days had passed since this whole ordeal. A package was left out for InkQuill and his family. It was from Keith. It was an apology basket complete with desert flowers and the now fruit of choice, grapes. There was a note Otis read aloud:

"I'm sorry I let my emotions get the best of me and I'm pleased to say, My wife has laid three more eggs! If it is Ok with you, I am looking forward to seeing you at the baby shower in five days.

-With lots of remorse,
Keith"
"Are we going?" Otis said, with concern.
"I think so." Nightingale said. Her husband wanted to protest, but he knew he couldn't argue with her and win.

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

Five days later they arrived at the falcon's nest, the mom sitting on the new eggs. 
"You came!" Keith said with honest surprise. 
"We wouldn't miss it for the world." Nightingale said and smiled.
Valis approached silently as ever scaring InkQuill. They chatted as relatives of the clutch not busy with their own arrived. They mingled as the night went on. The budgie flock passed and one bird caught InkQuill's eye, in a charming way. He gulped and continued through the night and enjoyed the company while one of Keith's brother's talked of a time he battled a rattlesnake and the mom, Mariam, leaned over to InkQuill saying
"I was there. It was a garden snake!" she giggled with InkQuill and they decided not to tell the others. That one budgie that caught InkQuill's eye, he couldn't shake this bird from is thoughts. He rethought the scenario in his mind over and over again, the bird he now recalled, _winked _at him! InkQuill, Otis, and Nightingale returned home and InkQuill's obsessive thought of this budgie did not quell. _Am I falling in love?_ He thought. This is going to be a long night.


----------



## StarlingWings

Lots of happiness in this chapter--good! These little birds need some happiness. 

I love that Keith the falcon sent an apology basket


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime!! (Short and sweet.)*

[/SIZE]
InkQuill awoke early and decided to get this know this mysterious bird he couldn't appease his mind about. He took off into the sky and combed the crowd. There! InkQuill lands near this bird.

"H-Hi, I'm I-InkQuill." He says shakily.
"Yeah.. I-I've heard about you! A-a lot actually." The other responds. 
"How much?" InkQuill says blushing under his feathers.
"Oh ya-you know&#8230; The whole falcon thing..." This bird's stuttering made InkQuill think this odd stranger is cute. 
"So... what so you do for fun?" InkQuill couldn't shake his infatuation for this bird.
"Capture the millet." The bird responded with a sly smile. They took out a ball of millet.
"Want to play around or two?" The charming bird asked.
"Sure." InkQuill felt his heart beat fiercely. The other bird decided internally to be it. They raced around with the flock with InkQuill on their tail. InkQuill had a hard time picking this bird apart from the identical sea of budgies. _There you are!_ InkQuill thought as he dived onto the bird.
The budgie didn't expect InkQuill to follow them. They dropped like a stone to the ground. 
"Sorry!" InkQuill barked.
"It's Ok. I'll see you tomorrow; my cousin's first birthday is in an hour." The bird dismisses themselves while throwing the millet ball to InkQuill. InkQuill entered back into the nest while singing
"I'll see you tomorrow!" 
"Somebody's in a happy mood." Otis interjected.
"Yes I am!" InkQuill cheered. 
"He's in love!" Nightingale said with adoration. InkQuill's face fell as he blushed so hard under his feathers.
"Who's the lucky girl?" Nightingale asked.
"Actually, it's a... a.... a guy...." He mumbled the last part.
"Don't be embarrassed my son! Gay is Ok! Your dad and I still love you!" Nightingale said in her motherly tone. InkQuill looked to his father who smiled in approval. InkQuill then explained the game of capture the millet and showed the ball of millet. His dad wanted a bite, but InkQuill saved it for the game tomorrow.

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

A day has passed and InkQuill met up with the guy he's drooling after. 
"You know my name, but I don't know yours." InkQuill said.
"I'm Zephyr." Zephyr responded. InkQuill showed the ball of millet from the previous day and took off with Zephyr after him. Eventually Zephyr caught InkQuill and he handed over the millet, staring into Zephyr's deep black eyes that warmed InkQuill's heart.

"I... I wanna... I-I want to go out with you!" Zephyr shouted. He blushed under his feathers. InkQuill smiled.
"I'd love to!" InkQuill responded. They locked wing-in-wing to InkQuill's tree and flew up to the hole and InkQuill introduced Zephyr to his parents. They approved as night seeped through the sky. InkQuill nuzzled next to Zephyr as they fell asleep.

A/N, A nice fluffy chapter;
Shout out to FaeryBee and Starlingwings for approval/proofreading of this :2thumbs::urock:.


----------



## Alybun

*For FaeryBee*

:cheers:

Thanks for putting up with me and all my TB mess ups!! :cheers:


----------



## StarlingWings

That's a beautiful picture!! I sure recognize her boys  

Can't wait to read more of the story! :clap:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks for the beautiful picture of Skipooterky! :hug:*


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime!*

InkQuill noticed along with numerous miscellaneous flock members that the seed is running low and it was time to be on the move again. The flock swirled up into the sky and headed generally in a west motion, inland. InkQuill said his goodbyes to the falcons with two new chicks, a boy and a girl. Their names are Capricorn (girl) and Gemini (boy).

After a few days they reached a new lake and meadow of seed. InkQuill landed in a tree at about three branches down from the top. Something caught his eye, his sister! It was the first time since he grew up he saw any of his siblings. This one, Theta, had frustration brewing in her, not of external conflict, but internal. Her brother, InkQuill, always got all the attention. She was never in the picture. 
"No Theta, InkQuill's sleeping." A painful flashback sent a jolt to her soul.
"But mommy, I love you! I want to play with you!" A poor young Theta said with sadness and betrayal overcame of the bird. The worst part is, she didn't say I love you back.
"*sobbing* MOMMY! DADDY!" the sad thing cries during a thunderstorm so no one would hear her. Not like they would care... Everything is about InkQuill! Oh how he treated a falcon for grief and agony. Where is her little parade? InkQuill didn't even _deserve _his praise. He couldn't even bother to take care of his biological siblings, yet... he helped a falcon! Theta wouldn't deny she was jealous. She had no desire to rise above InkQuill, unlike Alpha who had to be on top because that's what her name means. Yes, Delta and Omega the last siblings sensed something about InkQuill was off just by his naming was off from the rest of the clutch. He should've been named Beta.

InkQuill started toward his sister who seemed to be in a trance. He could tell that something was wrong with Theta. She was _talking _to herself wide eyed. InkQuill decided not to talk to the demented looking bird and backed off. He met up with Zephyr, whose look of joy to have a change of environment melted InkQuill's heart. He explained his lost looking sister to Zephyr. He looked concerned at InkQuill. This is new.
"Well, do your problem solving magic." Zephyr said.
" I'll try." InkQuill said as he headed back to his sister who looked agitated.
"Hi Theta." InkQuill started.
"Go away InkQuill, go back to mom just like the little wimp you are." She responded hatefully.
"That was uncalled for and rude." InkQuill said, obviously wanting an apology.
"Don't think I don't know what you're doing." Theta hissed.
"Doing what? Come on Theta, tell me what's wrong." InkQuill said fatherly. She gave a twisted look back to InkQuill, and took off like a shooting star. InkQuill gulped as he left after her. No sign of her, but a sign to finds her. Written in grape juice on the ground it read: 
"Time to make things right!"

Oh no. InkQuill grabbed Zephyr and left his mom a note reading he'll be back whenever. 
"What's wrong?" Zephyr asked worriedly. 
"My sister Theta... she went insane! I asked her to tell me what's wrong... She flew away! Said something about knowing what I'm doing... what does that mean?" InkQuill said between worried gasps. Zephyr was about to ask InkQuill to elabor-

"FOUND HER!!" InkQuill shouted, cutting me off.:tapedshut: InkQuill zoomed to Theta, sitting patiently on a branch. InkQuill and Zephyr honed in on her. 
"What... is... wrong... with you?" InkQuill gasped.
"Not me, you." Theta responded.
"What are you talking about?" Zephyr demanded.
"Ohh, you brought a little friend!" Theta responded with a wicked grin.
"Stop beating around the bush." InkQuill said sternly.
"What a buzz kill. Alright, I didn't mess up! _You_ did! I didn't abandon my siblings for my mommy who always favored you out of all of us!" Theta responded menacingly. 
"Mom loved us all the same! I'm the one who stayed back with her!" InkQuill said. His memory is fuzzy, but images of his mom filled his brain. She did favor him. This whole sibling rivalry is his own fault. He was aloof and poor me to obtain his mother's attention. This. Is. All. His. Fault. InkQuill felt light headed as he realized he betrayed his own morals before he made them. The hypocritical bird flew off without warning. Zephyr soon followed. He was saying something to InkQuill, but it was white noise. Not a word made it to InkQuill who desperately needed the motivation.

InkQuill made it back to where the flock temporarily resides and perched up on a tree.
"InkQuill, you've got to listen to me!" Zephyr said.
"... I think you should go home for the rest of the night." InkQuill responded. Zephyr, still bent on cheering his lover up continued.
"Come on In-" Zephyr got cut off by InkQuill.
"Enough! Just please leave me alone for the rest of today, please, Zephyr." InkQuill snapped. With only a look of pity, Zephyr left to bunker down for the night. Speaking of it, sunset was undergoing as InkQuill dwelled on the fat he hurt his own immediate family. Nothing except a good night's sleep could snap him out of his trance.

Theta was rejoined in the flock, meeting up with Omega and Alpha. They too were psychotic hostile birds who seeked revenge. Delta was too much of a pacifist to join the evil circle of suffering. Theta smiled eerily.
 "Phase two, complete." She said as the rest smile in pleasure.
"I hope this would work unlike how we went through all that trouble of staging Aires' death as an accident." Omega grumbled.
"It will work my brother! Even if we need to introduce mission mockingbird into play!" theta assured the group. InkQuill can't save himself now, not with the mentally crippling and hypnotic ringmaster, Theta, leading a group of insane budgies bent on the destruction of InkQuill.


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh my goodness, that just got very serious  

Poor InkQuill--he was always just trying to help :upset:


----------



## Alybun

*Storytiiimmmeee!!!*

InkQuill awakens for the new day concerned only slightly about his sister Theta, more so on Zephyr. InkQuill yelled at him. He flew up into the sky, and used his new view to pluck out Zephyr. He flew up to him.
"Hey... I'm sorry for yelling at you yesterday." InkQuill apologized.
"No need to be sorry. I think your sister Theta has hypnotic powers. You would never seal your mother's attention away from anybody. Maybe she ignored the other's for you, but you won't do such things. I think it's best we don't even acknowledge her." Zephyr said comfortingly.

"No! we must help her! I messed up! She did nothing wrong. I did." InkQuill trailed off. Zephyr noticed something, InkQuill looked tired. Not tired, exhausted. Does Theta have something to do with this. Looking for any other discrepancies he noticed his eyes had a deep purple tint to them nearly unnoticeable. 
"Does Theta have anything to do with the color purple?" Zephyr asked, shuttering in his place. 
"Yes, why? Don't you trail off thinking she's doing something wrong." InkQuill replied, or should we say, _puppet_. Zephyr felt sick to his stomach. This isn't the bird he loved. This is a sorry non self aware being mindlessly serving Theta's sick desires.
"InkQuill?" Zephyr asked shakily at the mass of brain-dead feathers.
"Yes ?" InkQuill asked.
"Do you love me still?" Zephyr responded. The slight tint Zephyr was eying carefully disappeared like that.
"YES! OF COURSE I LOVE YOU!" The real InkQuill said with tears brewing.
"Theta has you hypnotized into you thinking she's all that and a bag of chips plus you're the reason she's insane." Zephyr quickly added to the poor bird. InkQuill looked horrified and sad as if he's saying "I know."
He gathered his bearings and said with remorse
"We have to k-k, end Theta." InkQuill said choking on tears on the fact has to exterminate his own sister. Well, some birds just want to watch the world burn. The duo took to the sky and headed in the direction they last saw Theta. Eventually, they saw a hole in the very bottom of a tree. He landed near it and listened closely. They were singing.
_ "We are friends are we not?"_ It was Theta. it was had to pick up on the rest they were saying. A trio of birds, still singing, rushed into the sky. Only time will tell what's going on. (Starlingwings knows!)


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh my I love your drawings they are really good and each one tells a lovely story... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alybun

Hey Lyn, I made you a picture. I can't draw people so, you're not in it.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Alybun said:


> Hey Lyn, I made you a picture. I can't draw people so, you're not in it.


Noelle Thank you so much for the drawing of Indigo...People are really hard to draw... That is ok.. If you like i can give you Indigo's pictures from my photobucket or just go to Indigo pictures On going in the budgie pictures you will see a lot of photo's of him there... I can't draw i wish i could you are really good... My mother draws and paints but i guess i didn't get my mothers talent... I am going to download the picture and then print it off and put it in a frame... Again thank you so much...


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime plus video link!*

(the stars are Theta, the head bird in the center, Omega is fluffy red head, and Alpha, classy sounding and to the right.)


*ClIcK tHe ImAgE fOr ViDeO *

The trio headed off to ruin InkQuill's life. As they looked for InkQuill, they realized they should've found him long ago due to the hypnosis. They finally find him perfectly normal as he stepped forward.
"What do you have to say for yourselves?" he quarried. They just flew away and them InkQuill coughed loudly and sneezed and he soon fainted. InkQuill just fell.. No motion at all. Zephyr screamed at the top of his lungs and dragged his lover's body away.

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

It was at his funeral the trio of evil was next seen. They looked into the casket to look at InkQuill one last time with a devious grin. Just as surprising at his death, no one attended. 
"Surprise!" InkQuill said rising out of the casket as Valis pugged to hole to the tree. Theta tried her hypnotic powers, but it didn't work. The three easily on InkQuill to a wall. 
"Did you even think this through?" Omega said proudly. 
"Yes." InkQuill said. "We're all going to starve to death in this room."
"You're going to sacrifice yourself for your ego?" Alpha grunted.
"No, I'm sacrificing myself for mom." He responded. Theta's face fell as Omega and Alpha stepped aside so the maniac can pass through.
"What are you even talking about?" She said dementedly.
"If you hurt her son, she would hurt YOU." He said like he was talking to a little fledgling. "You want her, you must leave me." he added.

_*"Pick one"*_ He lastly added.
"Besides, you already hurt me, she'll never love you." InkQuill yet again replied. 
"SHUT UP!" Theta boomed as she cried and narrowly missed InkQuill with a punch. He tapped on the wall then Valis took out a piece and InkQuill escaped. Valis quickly patched up he hole as they two flew away.

"NNOOOO!!!" Theta literally cried as she pounded the wall. "No no no NOO!" she repeated.
"How was it?" Valis asked.
"I feel... bad." InkQuill said. "She only wanted to be loved." He said finally. He made a sharp turn around as he headed for the tree. Valis recognized this situation and flew back also. She nodded at InkQuill, trying to undo the plug. She ripped through it like paper as the prisoners flew out off into the distance. They didn't follow the trio of traitors.


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime!*

It has been two months she the misdemeanor between Theta and InkQuill. Theta was shocked InkQuill let her go. She still couldn't love or even just neutral towards him. She now has a new plan and stays away from the rest of the flock. Omega and Alpha hearing Theta still wanted InkQuill gone, abandoned her. This only made Theta's rage swirl inside her.

Theta separated from the flock and she still craves her mother's affection. She was working on her hypnosis on desert mice. She found another and stared into it's soul. The mouse's eyes had purple steam pouring out of them. It unwillingly handed over a piece of food to Theta as she released it and greedily ate it. Her new plan was to _become _InkQuill. She was working with her magic to not only control, but to possess the victim. Her vision through the other organism was hazy and awfully dim. Despite this the parasite, Theta, doesn't give up.

She has a weak spot, it was her own emotions. Guilt and remorse would slowly eat away at her, and no matter how much she eats, she loses weight. Anger would take complete control, and love could prevail, but unlikely. Even since the horrific Cain and Able syndrome broke out between the siblings anger took control of her poor soul. This was the down side of being born with dark magic.

The real Theta is pretty much gone. The poor thing flew up high and searched for another creature to practice on, she doesn't hurt them. She just uses them for at the most a half hour. When she's done, they give a dirty look, call her a few names and not even bother to care. The worst she's done was accidently make the creature wet itself. _Come on._ She thought. Just a little more, DONE! She was able to see clearly and control a snake. Next step, in a few days, find InkQuill. She slept soundly as daylight fueled her ravaging greedy soul and she awoke with her usual negative emotions plaguing her. She jumped up and became aloft as she searched for the flock and eventually saw InkQuill. He saw her.

She stared at him with a sickening grin as she took control of InkQuill's body. His actual eyes were green, his pupils a slightly darker green as purple mist poured out. Theta tried something she never tried and threw herself at InkQuill, her body vanished upon contact. InkQuill's eyes returned to normal.

"Theta, get out of my body!" InkQuill shouted sternly.
"I just want some cuddles from mom!" She protested as InkQuill left for the home his parents were there, getting ready for the next migration in a week. 
"What is it you need my son?" Nightingale asked.
"Just a hug." InkQuill said. Nightingale hugged InkQuill and he left. 
"Now it's time for revenge!" Theta said to InkQuill as the body the two are fighting for took off and hid until night, twitching as InkQuill tried to regain control. Night came as Theta banished InkQuill into his subconscious. "InkQuill" flew up and sloppily robbed a pair of budgies. He pretended he was serious when in reality he got caught on purpose to ruin his good name. Zephyr found him and went on one knee.

"InkQuill, will you marry me?" Zephyr asked, budgies get married way quicker than humans due to their short lifespans. Something in Theta, a sweetness the magic hidden away, allowed the real InkQuill to answer.

"YES! I will marry you! Also, THETA IS MOSTLY IN CONTROL OF MY BODY!" InkQuill said, last part in horror. Zephyr held InkQuill's head between his wings and said that he'd help as Theta took control of InkQuill once more and kicked Zephyr.

"I don't know what to do, so I leave it up to you.." The real InkQuill said as Theta and Zephyr broke out into a fight. Zephyr is InkQuill's last chance.:budgie:

Sorry the last two chapters were short and bad.... :feedback:


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime.... maybe...... ....*

Zephyr has no idea how to save InkQuill as he took off with Theta/Quill after him. The last thing InkQuill said resonated in his head._ "I don't know what to do so I leave it up to you." _ The thought of losing InkQuill to Theta enraged Zephyr. H turned around slowly mid-air. He looked as crazy as Theta on a good day.

"Give me back InkQuill, or I will pulverize you and feed you to the falcons." Zephyr said slowly with tears in his eyes. ThetaQuill looked concerned as Zephyr flew in closer.

"YOU DON'T WANT TO FIGHT ME!" as Zephyr ironically turned around heading for the falcon nest. ThetaQuill followed. Zephyr explained his situation to Valis, Capricorn and Gemini. They quickly surrounded ThetaQuill. Nightingale is there.

"Theta, you have always been a bad girl!" she boomed with sorrow. "That's why we tried to avoid you, It was for our safety! Now, since you cannot be apart of this family," She gestured to the falcons to show they were included. "YOU ARE NOT MY DAUGHTER! You can speak to us when you're done with purgatory." She said, tears threatening to flee her sunken eyes. Theta left InkQuill and he soon regained control of his body. Theta fled out of sight and the flock itself gathered together to fly back to the original place InkQuill lived, the seed has regenerated.

The cool evening went on as Nightingale cried over her daughter and InkQuill refused to speak except to thank Zephyr for his help. Night plunged the world into a depressing darkness as a thunderstorm broke out. InkQuill went up to Zephyr and asked him:

"Do you think we will ever reform Theta?"

"No.. You can't solve everyone's problems... As I said, some birds just want to watch the world burn." Zephyr said heavily as thunder boomed in the background. Theta is still a threat and maybe just maybe, InkQuill can save her, not Theta, but the bird she once was.

Day broke across the horizon as InkQuill sung an original poem:
"Day again, nothing appears.
The bird you are only sears
Me and the family are left in tears.

They don't live in your shoes, nor do you live in mine.
Seeing the world as one is only a matter of time.
Each day passes with a single chime.

Theta, you don't see what I see,
the bird you're meant to be.
You are much better than beloved me.

Our family's not the same.
You are not just a name
it's not about fame.

We all love you dearly
you don't know how mush you mean to me.
Not just me, but the family.

Love is the key.
Soon you'll be able to see 
just how much you mean to me."​InkQuill cries as he sings the last parts. He turns around facing away from the morning sun and screams loudly.

"THETA!" he shouts. Zephyr tries to comfort him but to no avail. InkQuill loved the magic shows his sister would preform. He loved her so much, but that is in the past now. Over time, birds change. Never had InkQuill felt so awful. Not even when he heard of the falcon's betrayal. Never in his life had he felt so harrowing. Only time will tell if Theta can be renewed.:budgie:

A/N I'm not sure if I should continue the story.... Tell me your thoughts on this.


----------



## StarlingWings

I always enjoy reading  

Poor InkQuill--betrayed by his own sister! :upset: 

I hope Zephyr can comfort him.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Me to I enjoy reading your stories...

Awww poor InkQuill I hope Zephyr can comfort him and look after him.

..


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime stays for now!!*

InkQuill decided to look for his sister because she didn't kill InkQuill. He searched for hours._ Sand, sand, more sand... Oh a tree! More sand.._ InkQuill thought. Eventually he'll find her... right? His wings grew tired. He decided to take a rest on a near by tree. He was far separated from the flock, he knew she wouldn't dare to run into him. That begs the question, what does someone who's power hungry and thrives on agony of others and who is rejected the affection of someone they love and look up to?

He kept flying and flying and flying until he saw an abnormal tree with a note. He scanned over it quickly and became ill. He brought the note closer to investigate and suddenly he became light headed. His vision blurred with black specs crawling in from the edges. His wings and legs felt weak, he had to perch on that tree. When he landed, his symptoms worsened barley able to remember seconds that just passed. Anxiety plagued the bird causing time to speed up and slow down also causing nausea.

InkQuill decided to read it properly and aloud:

_"Dear mother,
I love you and I always just wanted to see you smile and I must confess: I killed Aries, I staged it as and accident. Alpha and Omega were in on it. I'm sorry mommy! I just wanted you to notice me! I thought they would take care of InkQuill so you can notice me and one day... I thought... I thought you would be proud of me! I've decided to run away forever... I STILL LOVE YOU!
Love,
Theta"_

On one hand, InkQuill felt horrific for his late sister. On the other, she killed Aries. InkQuill was driving on pure anxiety. He took the note and fled to the location of the flock.

"NIGHTINGALE! ZEPHYR! DELTA! OTIS!" InkQuill had finally started in on his now most engaging hobby: crying. He noticed they came to his aid, even Delta. She has beautiful wing extensions that are natural. He shows them the note while shaking.

"OH THETA!" Nightingale shrieked as acidic tears seared her very soul. She beat the ground as Otis hugged her, trying to be the man. despite his courage, teardrops betray his plumage. Zephyr kept giving InkQuill his condolences and Delta remained quiet.

"We must inform the peregrine falcon family of the murder." Delta chimed in between the other's crying tantrums.
"Wha-what? Are you insane?" her father choked up.
"No. We would want to know. I'm departing momentarily." she said and looked around and InkQuill and his fiance stepped up to tell the raptors the truth. After flying a bit and a few tears shed by InkQuill, they made it.

"Oh InkQuill! You're here!" Keith said and quickly noticed the other's grim faces. Delta handed him the note Theta left behind. He read it and instantaneously dropped it while raising a wing to his mouth.

"OH-o-o-o-Oh!' he chocked. InkQuill's health issues that he obtained and released upon reading the letter pinned themselves into Kieth. His wife approached and was handed the letter.
"Th-this i-is fake? r-right? guys?" they looked at her glumly. "No! no no no NO! ARIES!!" She cried. Delta through this whole ordeal appeared nonchalant, but in reality, she was hurt. She left without a word, to comfort her dear mother. InkQuill hugged the couple, asked for the note, taken it back, and left with Zephyr behind him. Today cannot get any worse.

:feedback:


----------



## Alybun

*Storytime! Feedback please~*

Theta's goodbye fest was held on the ground towards the canter of the flock. Nightingale couldn't quell her tears as Zephyr took the stand.

"I know Theta was malicious and cruel, but the only thing she wanted was to be loved. No budgie knows what its like to battle with depression in which she obviously had. Those are my only words." Zephyr said. Nightingale mustered the strength to speak.

"My daughter.. I love you and I always will. Never have I felt so much heartbreak and misery over a bird leaving. I-I LOVE YOU! IT'S NOT FAIR!" She walked down due to her pain overtaking her. Delta was next.

"Theta.. I always was suspicious over your mental disorder. In my short life i have never experienced so much distress caused by means I do not have control over. Goodbye my little sister." She said stepping down. InkQuill went up to the stand with another poem.

"Theta, you never knew
just how much we love you.

Seeing you acting as a bird whose disdain
fills us all in pain.

We all knew in your heart
is a beautiful bird of art.

If only you us what was going on
we can defend from this personality con."​"That's all I got.." InkQuill said.

The time passes and the day ends
with all of them unable to mend.
InkQuill felt a spark inside.. He found the courage to save Theta from her own madness.
A/N I am sick so the stories may be late of short.:feedback:
Therm, I haven't heard from your criticism lately!:slap: Lol..


----------

